# The Juice Bar 2



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

Hi there!  My name's Wulf, what's yours?

Last spring there was a thread called the Juice Bar.   It was really fun for people just to chat and not have a specific story or anything.  So I thought why not restart it.

Here's the intro:


You come inside and see a nice place, with a bar and plenty of seating.  In another room there is a dance floor, and in a third room, a karaoke machine.  Behind the bar is a jaguar serving drinks.   The place is pretty popular, and is generally about half full of people at all hours of the day or night.

When you come in, the bartender waves.

"Hi, I'm Jordan Jaguar, and this is my Juice Bar.   What can I get for you?"



(Jordan is an NPC.  Feel free to put words in his mouth and talk to him and have him talk back to get things rolling.   He serves anything non-alcoholic)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

Wulf walked in wearing his trademark green polo shirt and khaki pants.  

"Hey Jordan!"  He called.  Jordan grinned and pulled a drink out of the cooler for him.   It was Big Bad Cola, and Jordan opened it, poured it in an icy glass, and set it on the bar in front of Wulf.

"You remembered? " Said Wulf flattered.

"Sure thing buddy," replied Jordan.   "Hope you have a good time here."

Wulf took the drink and sat at the bar, checking out the joint to see who else was there.


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

(gonna assume any character really goes lol) 

You see a rarer species, a girl with a tail with a large mouth full of sharp teeth, that was moving around sniffing the air. Meanwhile she was sipping on something that looked like a mango smoothie.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 27, 2018)

zyther walked in its been almost a year since the last juice bar closed down nice to have another 1 round


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

the tail of the girl moves over to Zyther sniffing him before returning back to where it had been.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 27, 2018)

"um well hello to you to miss" he realizes that he was just sniffed by a tail "wait um wha?? ah nevermind"


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

"hm?" She turned and looked over to you as the tail moved over to the drink and started to drink from it. "hello"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 27, 2018)

"oh hi um i think your tail is hungry?" welp what a way to start the day he thought


----------



## Cres Moon (Nov 27, 2018)

"probably but it only eats meat and this is a juice bar so its not getting fed till I get home" She replied looking him over


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 27, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (gonna assume any character really goes lol)
> 
> You see a rarer species, a girl with a tail with a large mouth full of sharp teeth, that was moving around sniffing the air. Meanwhile she was sipping on something that looked like a mango smoothie.



Yep, any character.

Wulf saw the two of them talking,  happy to have started something good.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2018)

A cat wearing a tattered brown vest had been eyeing the juice bar. He had been pacing around outside for a good minute before stepping in. Clenched in his paws are a few dollar bills. "Looks like my travels had led me someplace nice." He said looking around. 
Every step had a bit of a bounce to it. It was... Ah nvm. He's ready to place an order.
"Hey bar keep. Couldya make this?"
He'll point to a drink on the menu. Its a float, blue with scoop of icecream. 
-----
The cat will take his drink and find comfy seat in one of the stalls.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 28, 2018)

zyther was a bit confusedn but she seemed like a nice sort. he then saw @Pogo enter "nice to see this place getting patrons"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2018)

Wulf waved at Pogo and at Zyther.   He went over to Pogo's table.

"Hey there, Pogo!   Mind if I sit?"


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2018)

Pogo nods.
"Go right ahead pal."
Taking a moment to sip from his drink.
"How's it going Wulf?"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 28, 2018)

zyther walked up the bar "hey sir um can i ahve some pineapple and grape smoothie?" joradan nodded and said it would be a couple minutes and he would bring it to him. zyther sat to the left of pogo "hey man hows life?"


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 28, 2018)

@Pogo .

Wulf sat down in the booth across from Pogo.   "Big Bad Cola" in hand.   

"Good man, it's going good!"

"Zyther!  good to see you."

"So are you guys enjoying being actors in the TV Show, "The Stalking?'"


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 28, 2018)

"oh that probably yknow that was based on real events or atleast sort of"


----------



## Pogo (Nov 28, 2018)

Pogo nods as zyther approaches "Hey zyther."
And replying to Wulf
"I like it a ton, its been fun! Even though i got a minor role its been great working with the rest of the cast. Man what a crazy show. I have no idea where its heading."
Taking another Sip from his drink.


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 29, 2018)

"Man that's great!    I'm really glad you guys are in it with us.   The script is being written as we go........"   

He winked.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2018)

Pogo nodded with a grin on his face.

"I dont know how it is for you two but I have to ad-lib all my lines."

He Stirred his drink with a spoon, scooping a bit of icecream before speaking.

"The show has gotten pretty grim. I Dont know how receptive the audience will be with a show like this but that hardly matters."

He'll take a bite of the icecream and muffle the next few words.

"Im finding it entertaining."


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 29, 2018)

Wulf grinned.


----------



## TR273 (Nov 29, 2018)

The door opened a little and a mouse walked in.

“What can I get you?” Asked Jordan

The Mouse peered at the drinks list for a moment.

“I’ll have a Tea, please.” He looked around and spotted @Wulf Canavar @zyther kaldrok and @Pogo over in the corner, so he picked up his drink and trotted over.

“Hey Guys, mind if I join you?”


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2018)

"Dont mind at all pal, have a seat" 
( ￣▽￣)ノ”


----------



## TR273 (Nov 29, 2018)

"Thanks."
Takes a seat.
"So what are we all talking about?"


----------



## Pogo (Nov 29, 2018)

"Were just talking a little about the hunger. Looks like your characters going thru some changes too. Wonder how he'll handle it."
=w=


----------



## TR273 (Nov 30, 2018)

“I don’t think that’s been decided yet.”
The Mouse took a sip of his tea.
“It’s the first time I’ve been involved in a project like this.  It’s a lot different from my usual work; it’s been very interesting so far and a lot of fun. I enjoyed our scene together.”
He shifted on his seat for a moment.
“I’m looking forward to confrontation between @Wulf Canavar , @zyther kaldrok  and Umbra that should make for exciting viewing.”


----------



## ConorHyena (Nov 30, 2018)

Conor pushed open the door leading into the bar, and entered. Checking the area around him with a quick look, he walked up to the bar. 
Scanning the menue, he ordered a peppermint water. 
Reaching for his wallet, he grimaced. "I don't suppose this place accepts pound sterling?"
The barkeeper shook his head, and the tall hyena began digging around the pockets of his long army parka, eventually finding a bunch of slightly crumpled dollar notes. 
Paying his bill, he leaned against the bar, as the bartender moved off, casting his glance around the room. He saw a few patrons moving around and sitting in the stalls. 
Running his paw through his unruly hair, he took a sip of the peppermint water, enjoying the taste for a few seconds with closed eyes.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

(I don't know exactly how all this works so forgive me... Also is soda allowed?)

*steps in, a cold look upon my face. I take a seat at the bar and without saying anything, I point to the sarsparilla*

(Sarsparilla is a type of soda)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 30, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Conor pushed open the door leading into the bar, and entered. Checking the area around him with a quick look, he walked up to the bar.
> Scanning the menue, he ordered a peppermint water.
> Reaching for his wallet, he grimaced. "I don't suppose this place accepts pound sterling?"
> The barkeeper shook his head, and the tall hyena began digging around the pockets of his long army parka, eventually finding a bunch of slightly crumpled dollar notes.
> ...





Ricky Sixgun said:


> (I don't know exactly how all this works so forgive me... Also is soda allowed?)
> 
> *steps in, a cold look upon my face. I take a seat at the bar and without saying anything, I point to the sarsparilla*
> 
> (Sarsparilla is a type of soda)



"Welcome to the Juice Bar!"  Jordan Jaguar served them both up their drinks, including the sarsparilla!


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

Wulf Canavar said:


> "Welcome to the Juice Bar!"  Jordan Jaguar served them both up their drinks, including the sarsparilla!


I wont be here long... *Pulls out a poster* have you seen this person?


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Nov 30, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> I wont be here long... *Pulls out a poster* have you seen this person?



Jordan examines the wanted poster, but he cant see it very well and needs a description...


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

Im looking for a tall, mahogany colored crocodile with one yellow eye. He's wanted for six counts of murder and two rapes. The family of one of the victims wanted me to do the job because I can't be bribed like the local police department and they told me specifically to bring them his head.  Have you seen him or not?


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Nov 30, 2018)

"well goddamn just gettin right to are ya" zytehrwalked up and stared at the poster "looks like a guy i used to run with back in my merc days but cant be him cuz well hes dead"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Nov 30, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "well goddamn just gettin right to are ya" zytehrwalked up and stared at the poster "looks like a guy i used to run with back in my merc days but cant be him cuz well hes dead"


Since when? This poster was printed two days ago


----------



## center108 (Nov 30, 2018)

The door squeaks open as a white eyed  long eared beast wings wide open tried to walk through. He was a very skinny lad and completely captivated by the large cheese burger in his paws. His wings bumped the door frame  as he was brought back to reality and closed his wings and walked through and too the bar.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Since when? This poster was printed two days ago



Conor turned towards the two, quickly sizing them up, and then looking at the poster. 
"Tough job, huh?" he said, and lifted his glass "Best you catch that bugger soon. Six murders and two rapes sounds pretty awful!" 
He sets down his glass, and looks hat the poster again. "But I'm sorry, I don't think I've seen this guy. But I am pretty new to this town, so I wouldn't have expected to."



zyther kaldrok said:


> "well goddamn just gettin right to are ya" zytehrwalked up and stared at the poster "looks like a guy i used to run with back in my merc days but cant be him cuz well hes dead"


"You were a merc? May I ask where?" though sounding innocent, the question was delivered with a sort of steely ring in his voice.  Conor had to stop his hand from snaking into his army jacket.

The door creaks open, and the tall hyena looks around to see some sort of winged beast carrying a cheeseburger trying to enter


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 1, 2018)

*sighs* seven towns and three cities, yet no one knows where he went. I get the feeling that someone is keeping information from me. *My glass slightly cracking from my grip* I've been looking for this bastard for two weeks, since day one I have slept very little. I will not stop until he is dead!


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Conor saw the bounty hunter grip his glass tighter, and he raised his paw and gave him a sympathetic pat on the shoulder. "I think I know how you feel. It must be pretty frustrating. But I do suppose this is a bar, so perhaps you should try to relax with that sarsparilla of yours, at least for a few moments."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 1, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Conor saw the bounty hunter grip his glass tighter, and he raised his paw and gave him a sympathetic pat on the shoulder. "I think I know how you feel. It must be pretty frustrating. But I do suppose this is a bar, so perhaps you should try to relax with that sarsparilla of yours, at least for a few moments."


*I loosen my grip, taking a deep breath* you're right, rage would only make my hunt harder. My father used to say "every storm must have it's calm before unleashing it's fury" god I wish he were still here. I thank you for calling me. It's just that things got personal for me when one of my Target's victims was my own daughter. Not by blood, but she was one of the only people who could calm me. If my target should raise an army in his defense, I'll make the four horsemen seem like children in comparison


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Conor's eyes slightly soften. "That is terrible. I'm real sorry." 
The hyena clicked his claws against the glass. "Man, I really wish I could help, but I doubt that I'd do much good. I'm new to this town, and I don't have the faintest idea where that crocodile could hide." 
He sighed, and took another sip of the peppermint water, visibly attempting to relax his ridgid posure "I wish you the best of luck on your hunt."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 1, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Conor's eyes slightly soften. "That is terrible. I'm real sorry."
> The hyena clicked his claws against the glass. "Man, I really wish I could help, but I doubt that I'd do much good. I'm new to this town, and I don't have the faintest idea where that crocodile could hide."
> He sighed, and took another sip of the peppermint water, visibly attempting to relax his ridgid posure "I wish you the best of luck on your hunt."


And I wish you many moons of prosperity, as my mother would say. But she's with Dad and sis while I'm down here.


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Conor sighed "It's the way of things, isn't it? Some go, some stay. One has to go on, even if one stands alone." 
The hyena knocked back his drink, the glass clinking against his teeth, and set it down again. "Barman, I'm up for a glass of peach iced tea."
As Jordan Jaguar prepared the drink, Conor was back to digging around his jacket for more dollar notes.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 1, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Conor sighed "It's the way of things, isn't it? Some go, some stay. One has to go on, even if one stands alone."
> The hyena knocked back his drink, the glass clinking against his teeth, and set it down again. "Barman, I'm up for a glass of peach iced tea."
> As Jordan Jaguar prepared the drink, Conor was back to digging around his jacket for more dollar notes.


*Slips him a hundred* take, as a token of my appreciation and I hope one day our paths cross again. *Stands up and walks out the door to continue his work*


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

Conor stares at the dollar bill lying on the counter in the dim light of the bar's lamps. He watches the bounty hunter leave, and calls after him: "Hey, thank you!" 
The hyena closes his eyes as his paw curls around the money. "Barman, I think I can pay my bills now."
Jordan Jaguar nods, and sets the iced tea down in front of Conor.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 1, 2018)

@ConorHyena "philipines and Kazakhstan" zyther cracked his knuckles and fixed itched his face "fuck that was 3 years ago"


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> @ConorHyena "philipines and Kazakhstan" zyther cracked his knuckles and fixed itched his face "fuck that was 3 years ago"


Conor visibly relaxes.
"Kasakhstan, huh. Tough place. Pretty cold in winter, I've heard." he takes another sip of his drink. "And three years is quite a long time. Back then, I was still with the Army..." he scratched his chin. 
"Anyhow, nice to meet you. Name's Conor."


----------



## center108 (Dec 1, 2018)

As I strugle through the door and get my wings closed the man walking out bumps me slightly. Not meanly or aggressively just kinda distracted. As he walks out a poster lands on the floor. I squat down and pick it up and give it a good once over. “Hey this looks like frank!”


----------



## Seph (Dec 1, 2018)

Seph had been walking for days, town to town searching for someone. Someone who was asking around about his old friend. As Seph arrived in this new town he saw a Juice bar. 
"Could use some water" He said to himself. He could go without water for weeks but it was always nice to rest. As he struggled to fit through the doorway he saw a poster with his friend's face on it.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 1, 2018)

"i'd rather have water..."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 1, 2018)

zyther noticed @ConorHyena was tense for a little bit "hey whyd u get all tense when i said i was a mec"


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 1, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> zyther noticed @ConorHyena was tense for a little bit "hey whyd u get all tense when i said i was a mec"



Conor shrugged. "Nothing really. Seen some merc do some pretty awful things down there where I was. Been calling a few of them out to those higher up. Wasn't pretty and I do suppose they weren't too happy." He sighed
"I guess I'm still tense. Nothing like meeting a guy who thinks you did him or his friends wrong a few years ago. Things can get ugly."
He took another sip of his tea "I prefer not to get into fights anymore."


----------



## center108 (Dec 1, 2018)

Imp walk up to the bar and sat on a stool. His tail swished back and forth a s he took the last bite of his burger. He swallowed and he turned to the black cat and ordered 4 burgers, 3 fries, 2 shakes and a water cause he doesn’t want to get fat. The jaguar nodded and walked off. Imp looked down at the poster once more. Studying it curiously


----------



## Seph (Dec 1, 2018)

As he finally got through he heard someone say the name Frank.
"Frank, that was his name." He whispered to himself as he approached the Bartender.
"Welcome to the juice bar, what can I get you today?" Jordan said.
"Just a water, thank you." Seph replied. As Jordan handed Seph his water he looked around to see who else was here.


----------



## center108 (Dec 1, 2018)

Imps white eyes lit up excitedly as the jaguar brought the food before him it took him 3 trips in total. Imp waited patiently while his ears twitched in anticipation until all the food had arrived before he started to eat politely


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 2, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Conor shrugged. "Nothing really. Seen some merc do some pretty awful things down there where I was. Been calling a few of them out to those higher up. Wasn't pretty and I do suppose they weren't too happy." He sighed
> "I guess I'm still tense. Nothing like meeting a guy who thinks you did him or his friends wrong a few years ago. Things can get ugly."
> He took another sip of his tea "I prefer not to get into fights anymore."


"ive done some not so respectable things in my line of work" zyther rested his right arm on the table "this thing" his moved his robotic fingers "has done some gnarly things" he saw some other enter his eye locked on the big guy with the wings (@center108 )


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 2, 2018)

(is Frank the name we gave to the croc from the poster?)


----------



## center108 (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> (is Frank the name we gave to the croc from the poster?)


(Yep) 
Imp happily ate is food. All of it being rapidly converted to pure energy as he mawed down. After a minute or so he felt prying eyes on him and he stopped eating . He turned to watchful eyes and smiled giving a small wave cheerfully


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 2, 2018)

*the news comes on, a slender sergal reporter appears*

Hello furries, I'm veronica sergal on the scene of what many are calling a gruesome sight. The murderer, rapist and ex mercenary Frank "Chomps" chompton has been found dead. Cause o death appears to be twelve gunshot wounds all along his body. The shooter has not been found or identified, the only evidence police have found is a flower from a cactus native to the Tatonka desert.

This has been breaking news, I'm Veronica sergal and I'm signing off


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 2, 2018)

Conor watched the ex-merc turn away towards one of the newcomers. _Leave it, _he told himself.
He thought about the other guy, the one with the nice hat that he had talked to before, as he heard about the dead crocodile on the news. "Seems as he has gotten his revenge" he muttered.
He finished his peach-flavoured iced tea, and nodded towards the Jaguar. "Nice place you got. Perhaps I'll come by again tomorrow"
He paid his dues, and turned away, walking through the room with sure strides, out through the door and back into the night.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 2, 2018)

*calmly walks through the door and sits. A half smile on my lips, my right hand clutching something to my chest*


----------



## center108 (Dec 2, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> *calmly walks through the door and sits. A half smile on my lips, my right hand clutching something to my chest*


Imp notices the guy sitting not far from him. He looks down at his food then back at the guy. Sliding a burger towards him with a wide smile on his face. “Frank was a bad man.”


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 2, 2018)

zyther sees @Ricky Sixgun walk through the door right after the broadcast "nice work" he thought to himself as a giggle came from his mouth.


----------



## Seph (Dec 2, 2018)

Seph had drank about 10 glasses of water now waiting to see if the person looking for Frank would come back in. Then he saw the news. As he was watching he saw the man who was looking for Frank walk through.
"So he killed him huh. I thought Frank was tougher than that." He said to himself. He wondered what he would do now that Frank was dead.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 3, 2018)

Seph said:


> Seph had drank about 10 glasses of water now waiting to see if the person looking for Frank would come back in. Then he saw the news. As he was watching he saw the man who was looking for Frank walk through.
> "So he killed him huh. I thought Frank was tougher than that." He said to himself. He wondered what he would do now that Frank was dead.


He relied on a gun that jams. *Pulls out two Schofield revolvers* these were a gift from my dad and they've never jammed once. The flower was my calling card. Nothing like a desert flower to show love for the place your from


----------



## Seph (Dec 3, 2018)

"I never liked Frank much, hut he was resourceful. He always had something for me to do, that's how I earn money. Seph replied. "But I understand why you killed him, when you do what he does you can't expect anything else."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 3, 2018)

"so you ready for the rest of his friends bud (@Ricky Sixgun) cause you know people like frank are never alone" zyther walked up to the bartender and asked for a large mango pineapple smoothie.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 3, 2018)

zyther kaldrok said:


> "so you ready for the rest of his friends bud (@Ricky Sixgun) cause you know people like frank are never alone" zyther walked up to the bartender and asked for a large mango pineapple smoothie.


I don't care how many there are. If they fall, I get paid for it. If I do, I'll be reunited with ma, pa and my baby girl peyote. Death doesn't scareme, even if it rode I with the other three horsemen


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

Kadie got up and walked back over to the bar with her tail. "Those who seek death will always find it" Her tail spoke before looking at the bartender "Do you have any raw meat?" She asked with her head as her tail sniffed around the new people


----------



## TR273 (Dec 4, 2018)

The mouse drained the last of his tea then headed back to the bar keeping a wary eye on the wandering tail of Kadie (@Cres Moon )
“I’ll have another tea.” He said to Jordan producing what looked like some kind of official government credit card, “And whatever the Bounty hunter wants.” He nodded down the bar to @Ricky Sixgun .


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

Kadie's tail got a good sniff of the mouse before returning to her as she waited for her question to be answered. Her stomach growled audibly and she sighed.


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> Kadie's tail got a good sniff of the mouse before returning to her as she waited for her question to be answered. Her stomach growled audibly and she sighed.


The jaguar produced the mouses drink and then slid a glass matching @Ricky Sixgun glass he already had. He then turned to kadie “we don’t have any raw steaks but we do have some raw ground beef if that meets your tails fancy. He said with a smile


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

She shook her head disappointed in the selection "I guess that'll do than, and try not to stare at my tail to much or it'll get bitey"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> She shook her head disappointed in the selection "I guess that'll do than, and try not to stare at my tail to much or it'll get bitey"


Ricky stares at the tail, not used to seeing such a sight but shrugs and begins to drink. 
"Frank is the 45th person I've had to kill. It's not fabulous work, but if it means people can sleep soundly at night and I get paid... *Sips* then I'm happy. *Takes a look at @Cres Moon and passes a desert flower to them*


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"I never likd Frank much but he did take me in when I had no one else." Seph said thinking. "So maybe I should avenge him? I doubt those peashooters will harm me." Seph said to the bounty hunter. @Ricky Sixgun


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "I never likd Frank much but he did take me in when I had no one else." Seph said thinking. "So maybe I should avenge him? I doubt those peashooters will harm me." Seph said to the bounty hunter. @Ricky Sixgun


Kid, I've stared death in the eye more times than you can imagine. I don't fear death, and these "peashooters" are all I got left of my father. Besides, I got more tricks up my sleeve than a gambler in Vegas. Also, you'd avenge a murderer and rapist? Especially the one who took my little peyote from me?


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"I can't say I've ever stared down death, no one has ever gotten close to killing me. And I'm sorry about your daughter but Frank once told me, 'Seph you're not the smartest dog around but you were made for fighting, and that's what you should do if someone ever kills me', I took that to heart you know." Seph replied.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "I can't say I've ever stared down death, no one has ever gotten close to killing me. And I'm sorry about your daughter but Frank once told me, 'Seph you're not the smartest dog around but you were made for fighting, and that's what you should do if someone ever kills me', I took that to heart you know." Seph replied.


Those who stand with demons will be dragged down as well. It's never too late to change, to redeem yourself. I'm not a mindless killer, I'm just paid to take out the trash


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"Maybe Frank was trash, but one man's trash is another man's treasure"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 4, 2018)

The Mouse picked up his tea and moved as unobtrusively out of the line of fire as possible.

(OOC Reading the interplay between @Ricky Sixgun and @Seph is sheer joy.)


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "Maybe Frank was trash, but one man's trash is another man's treasure"


Frank would thrown you away when he found someone stronger. He was a puppet master of sorts. He used his silver tongue to talk you into believing his lies and then when he has no need of you anymore BAM! he kills ya.


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"You know when we first met he tried to kill me, I was confused, why would he do that? Why was everyone scared of me? You're right about Frank, I could tell he didn't like me. Sometimes someone would come after me and try to kill me, I assumed it was because of my association with Frank, but eventually I told him about the men. He couldn't deny that he sent them. He told me that it was so that I could practice but now I'm rethinking that."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "You know when we first met he tried to kill me, I was confused, why would he do that? Why was everyone scared of me? You're right about Frank, I could tell he didn't like me. Sometimes someone would come after me and try to kill me, I assumed it was because of my association with Frank, but eventually I told him about the men. He couldn't deny that he sent them. He told me that it was so that I could practice but now I'm rethinking that."


I can't argue that the fighting made you strong, but perhaps you also knew something Frank didn't want getting out.


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"There were many people that Frank called bad people, he sent me to bring them to him. Once I asked him about what they did, he told me that they were dangerous to everything he had worked for. He showed a spot in the forest where they wouldn't be a danger. It was a spot in the forest, I took them there and Frank handled the rest. Maybe he thought I was dangerous."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "There were many people that Frank called bad people, he sent me to bring them to him. Once I asked him about what they did, he told me that they were dangerous to everything he had worked for. He showed a spot in the forest where they wouldn't be a danger. It was a spot in the forest, I took them there and Frank handled the rest. Maybe he thought I was dangerous."


Perhaps... I can't take you with me but I can suggest a place you can go. Wolfbane city in the Tatonka desert. Quiet place


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"Quiet, quiet is good. I like the quiet but always no matter what I get restless and think of fighting. I once went to a doctor about this, they said it was the way I was built. I wasn't born, but grown in a lab for war. They say that I was the first experiment to survive. The doctor said that they cut corners and didn't teach me anything, and when the lab lost funding they had to let me go. Now I walk around looking for excitement because I can't live without it."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 4, 2018)

Seeing the tension seemed to have gone from @Seph and @Ricky Sixgun  the Mouse carefully returned to the bar, his tea had turned unpleasantly tepid. He gestured to Jordan and handed over the card again then asked;
“Anyone want a refill?”


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"That would be nice. Another water." Seph said.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "Quiet, quiet is good. I like the quiet but always no matter what I get restless and think of fighting. I once went to a doctor about this, they said it was the way I was built. I wasn't born, but grown in a lab for war. They say that I was the first experiment to survive. The doctor said that they cut corners and didn't teach me anything, and when the lab lost funding they had to let me go. Now I walk around looking for excitement because I can't live without it."


Then maybe ranch work might help to calm those violent urges. Branding cattle, a tussle with a bull, I reckon a feral farmer would love to have a pair of strong arms helping out.


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"Maybe, do you know a place I can go?"


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

Imp walk up next to Kadie and her tail and smile down at the tail and then to her. He then turned and reached into a satchel he had slung across his chest and pulled out a piece of raw venison and laid it down on to the bar in front of the tail. He gestured friendly at it and then returned to sipping his water.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "Maybe, do you know a place I can go?"


Well, Tim granger is looking for help


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 4, 2018)

"I don't know. I just want to hang out-"


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> Well, Tim granger is looking for help


"I'll try it out, where can I find him?"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 4, 2018)

Seph said:


> "I'll try it out, where can I find him?"


West of rattlesnake gorge, beside gaia's tear lake


----------



## Seph (Dec 4, 2018)

"Thanks @Ricky Sixgun I'll see if this works for me." Seph said as he got up and left a $20 on the counter. Seph nodded to the bounty hunter as he left the juice bar.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

center108 said:


> Imp walk up next to Kadie and her tail and smile down at the tail and then to her. He then turned and reached into a satchel he had slung across his chest and pulled out a piece of raw venison and laid it down on to the bar in front of the tail. He gestured friendly at it and then returned to sipping his water.


The tail mouth grabbed the vension flipping it up into the air and downing it in one bite. "Thanks" She said though seeming to get annoyed with the active tough guy. She didn't care to much for those who talked about how they've been around death.


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> The tail mouth grabbed the vension flipping it up into the air and downing it in one bite. "Thanks" She said though seeming to get annoyed with the active tough guy. She didn't care to much for those who talked about how they've been around death.


Imp could sense her annoyance, and he saw her half glance at the group to the side. He chuckled lightly. seeing how silly all this talk of death was and how people got so caught up in it.
he turned to Kadie "So your a new thing I havent seen before." he said with a smile and genuine curiosity.  "If you dont mind me asking what you and does your tail have a name?" he asked in a friendly manner.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

"my tail and I share a name, its Kadie. And I'd be surprised if you have my kind is a rare and exotic species" She replied calmly looking around for something to drink


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

He nodded and called the jaguar over  and asked for a refill and asked if Kadie wanted something as well. "Well dont hold out. what are you?"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

"i'm a crook" She replied using her tail to sip on the drink while she talked. 

(If anyone wants I can send them her ref


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

He was memorized by her.
"So what brings you around these parts? I mean I cant say much Im as new here as anyone" he Laughed
(id love to see her reference)


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 4, 2018)

"I'm new too." he said quietly.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 4, 2018)

"I've just been here listening in on conversations" Kadie said before her tail moved over to whoever said they were new too and sniffed them


----------



## center108 (Dec 4, 2018)

whyt31 said:


> "I'm new too." he said quietly.


Imps ears twichted as he heard a small voice in the back. He turned around and saw face behind them a ways. He waved over to him and offered to buy a drink.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 5, 2018)

*offers his hand to kadie* well miss kadie, I'm Ricky Sixgun. I was only here to find my target, but since I got nothing else to do, I figure I might get to know people. You can excuse the flower.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 5, 2018)

zyther could see things were getting crowded not s bad thing he just hadnt been used to this amount of people for awhile. he walked outside to get some fresh air then immediately started to pollute his lungs with a smoke "wonder when it will start" he said while looking into the sky


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 5, 2018)

Kadie kept her hands to herself and sipped on her drink. "What flower?"


----------



## center108 (Dec 5, 2018)

“Ooo harsh” Imp said playfully as he watched the two converse. He waved over to the jaguar and becockoned for another drink this time dr.prepper. “Would anyone like a drink?” He offered this who had gathered in this nice watering hole


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 5, 2018)

"Yes.... maybe milk."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 5, 2018)

I retract my hand, now knowing kadie isn't up for conversation. I return to my drink, thinking about what to do with my money and where to go


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 5, 2018)

Kadie gets up and stretches and walks around looking at the bar and the patrons


----------



## center108 (Dec 6, 2018)

Imp orders a small milk for the kitty and skses if his way.
“Hey lil guy what’s your name” he asked with a kind smile on his face


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

"I-I'm afraid I do not... h-have a name.." said the kitty..


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 6, 2018)

zyther stared up at the sky it was getting fairly dark. "its only 2 o clock" he thought. zyther dropped his cig and came back outside "hey just so everyone knows its looking pretty bad outside maybe are expecting snow?"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 6, 2018)

"Great....cold and wet...sounds like tonight is going to be a grand fun time" She growled through her tail and sat down. "How much snow can we expect?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

..."Uh.."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Mouse glanced up at the mention of snow:

‘Hopefully enough to ground all the flights, I’m not in a hurry to return home.”

He signalled to Jordan for another tea and threw a questioning look around the bar to see if anyone else wanted a drink.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

*A small fennec walks in, with an uncertain expression.
He quietly orders a small cup of orange juice and looks for a place to sit.
...
There is one empty table. But not wanting to be antisocial, he sits at the counter.
He surveys the room. There aren’t many people here around his size, he could get stepped on if he isn’t careful.
He decides to wait for somebody else to initiate a dialogue with him, so as to not interrupt anything.*


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 6, 2018)

The tall hyena shouldered open the door to the bar, bringing in a gust of cold air. He flicked a few snowflakes from the shoulders of his army parka, and then moved up to the bar, face slightly wet. There were a few people there, some he remembered from last time.
"Bartender! A peppermint water!" he waved a few dollar bills in front of the jaguar's face, showing him that this time he had the right currency on him.
"I'll be a moment!" Jordan Jaguar said. "I just have to serve this fennec!"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 6, 2018)

Accepting his tea the Mouse looks around, seeing the small fennec (@VileTypos ) sitting at the end of the bar he walks along the surface.

“Evening”


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

".......I cannot talk.." the cat said.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

“Evening.”
*The fennec spins around, wondering if the greeting was aimed towards him.
Nobody was looking at him...
Unless they were... smaller?
( @TR273 I’m assuming you are slightly bigger than an average mouse, correct me if I’m wrong.)
He looks down, surprised that anyone here is smaller than he is.*
“Hello,” he chirps.
“I’m Crevan, nice ta meet ya!”


----------



## TR273 (Dec 6, 2018)

(@VileTypos I'm about 3 inches tall)
“Nice to meet you Crevan, I’m Toby.”

The Mouse paused thinking of a topic, small talk wasn’t really his thing but the tried his best.

“Interesting place this, I reminds me of a place a few years ago but it closed down for renovations.”


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

“Yeah, that place was pretty crazy. I was there.”
(I was in the original on my old account)
“I remember there were some pretty weird shananigans going on with cyborgs, magicks, and turf wars. Let’s hope this place doesn’t get out of control.”
*The fennec messes with his hoodie strings, a nervous habit of his.*
“Everyone here looks different, like they all have way different reasons to be here. So... what brings you here?”


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 6, 2018)

Jordan serves Conor his peppermint water, and the hyena turns, leaning his back against the counter and taking a long gulp of the soothing liquid.
Besides him, the mouse he had seen during his first visit and a fennec were conversing, and he listened in slightly, but, remembering his manners, turned his focus away from other people's affairs and started to fiddle with the watch around his wrist.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 6, 2018)

Kadie put three chairs together and laid down on her stomach and resting her tail mouth on a nearby table.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 6, 2018)

The Mouse smiled;
"Enforced holiday, I had a 'disagreement' with one of my superiors at work, and it was best if I left for a while."
He took a sip of his tea.
"How about you?
@VileTypos


----------



## Seph (Dec 6, 2018)

Seph was on his way to the ranch when the sky darkened. 
"A storm, I don't think I can make it to the ranch in time." Seph said. In truth Seph had gotten distracted by a casino by the juice bar as he'd never been in one. He was just down the street from that juice bar. "Maybe I can go back until the storm passes." Seph walked to the juice bar struggling to fit in the door again. As he walked in he saw many new people at the bar.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 6, 2018)

*The fennec considers the question. He had a few reasons to be here, but none too interesting. Not to him at least.*
“I just finished a show in the theater down the street. There are some people I’m trying to avoid right now.”
*He considers whether telling the whole story is safe in this situation. Seeing these freindly faces all around makes him feel safe enough, but then again-*
“A sort of drag show, I guess. There were some guys chasing me outside. I’m fine now, though.”
(@TR273 )


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 6, 2018)

*he feels the cold air from outside and holds back the urge to start cursing* brrrrr, it wasn't that cold earlier! Looks like I'm stuck here till it's warm again. Can't stand cold weather, being from a desert and all


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

"I think cold weather is fine...."


----------



## Seph (Dec 6, 2018)

Seph walked in and went up to the bar. He ordered  another water and sat down. He looked around and saw someone familiar faces but new ones as well. As he drank more water he started feeling extremely tired.
"How long has it been since I slept? Days, weeks, maybe months." Seph said to himself as he dozed off on the counter.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 6, 2018)

"I feel tired.."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 6, 2018)

*he gets off the stool and walks towards a distant corner* I'm turning in for the night, if y'all need me, I'll be right here.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2018)

The mouse nodded;

“You’ll be fine in here, part of the magic of this kind of place is no-one who is unwelcome is allowed in.”  He took a sip of his tea. “So you’re an actor or dancer?”
@VileTypos


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 7, 2018)

Conor turns away from the mouse and the fennec, and takes another look at the room. The bounty hunter he met earlier has taken up resting position in a distant corner, and another guy had dozed off on the counter.
the hyena downed his peppermint water, and asked for another helping.
Everything looked like a quiet evening from here.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

Kadie got up stretching as her tail mouth opened wide yawning. "What time is it?" She called out to the crowd


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

_"It's about 12 pm... i think"_


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

"What was that?" She called back unable to really hear the whisper


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

_"uh... afternoon.."_


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

"Okay than. Is the storm still going on? If not I'm going home" Kadie replied


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 7, 2018)

“More of an actor. Tonight was a comedy slash musical. Anyways, what do you do for work? I heard you say something about a disagreement with a superior.”
@TR273


----------



## TR273 (Dec 7, 2018)

The Mouse took another sip of tea then smiled;

“I work as a Filing Clerk deep in the bowels of the legislative of my home land.  Our legislators are quite prolific when it comes to writing rules and frankly crosschecking them and adding ALL the new ones can get a little overwhelming sometimes.  So a few weeks ago after a particularly stressful day I sort of emptied the contents of a chemical toilet over the Supreme Legislator’s head.”  He grinned for a moment as the memory washed over him.  "Anyway, he wasn’t happy with me and it was decided it would be for the best if I disappeared for a while until he cooled off, so here I am.
What was your comedy musical about?”
@VileTypos


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

"its still pretty bad" zyther said as he looked out the window "how did it get so bad?" he thought it had been only 3 hours since everyone got here and yet the snow had piled up high. jordan had gotten out and checked the doors "the hell there stuck" he pushed and pushed even trying to kick the door down but to no avail. "i think we are stuck ladie and gentleman"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

"oh...for...are you sure?" Kadie walked over and started to hit her body against the door "I need to get home, is there a way up onto the roof or another way out?


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"It's snowing.... oh.."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

zyther slams into the door cracking the door but still not breaking it. "the hell is going on?" he said right when something hit the roof


----------



## Seph (Dec 7, 2018)

Seph woke up at the sound of someone slamming into a door.
"What's going on?" Seph said.
"The doors are stuck." Jordan replied. Seph got up and stretched a bit before going over to the doors and preparing try to force them. He grabbed the handles and pushed as hard as he could to get it open. He got the door open only the slightest crack and was hit by a wave of freezing air.


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

"holy hell" zyther peeked thru the crack "thats ice really thick ice" he flicked his thumb revealing a lighter from his skeletal robo arm "anyone have arosal or something?"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

"I have a dragon friend I could call to come melt it" Kadie pulled her phone out and pulled up a contact under the name Phyrra. The picture was a black dragon with pink tips in her hair


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"I was gonna play in the snow, but okay.."


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

"um anyone else hear something hit the roo" another bang then another


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 7, 2018)

"i d-didn't hear it.....?" said the cat..


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 7, 2018)

*looks up from the floor* the heck is going on? Sounds like dynamite going off and I was worried y'all rummaged through my pockets. *Checks pockets to see he still has 10 sticks of dynamite* seriously, what's hittin the roof


----------



## zyther kaldrok (Dec 7, 2018)

"sounds like boulders or something" the nose continues seemingly in a faster rate until after a awhile it stops. he loud noise replaced with a soft dragging sound followed by something falling in the snow outside


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 7, 2018)

"yeah I'm frozen in this juice bar place, just need you to fly by and melt the ice and snow around the door. Okay thanks Phyrra" Kadie hung up her phone "well my dragon friend is on the way so mister terrorist" Her tail pointed to the person with dynamite in their pockets "And you" her tail moved back and pointed at Zyther "Can just sit tight and wait" She didn't seemed that concerned about what was going on outside


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 8, 2018)

Terrorist? These are for fishing, mining and bounty hunting. Ya don't have to be so mean Missy!


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

"You must be the world's worst fisherman if you have to use dynamite" She replied scoffing at that. "besides bringing high explosives to a crowded place is quite idiotic and I'm sure illegal, as it is to dynamite fish"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 8, 2018)

Long as no one's smoking, the dynamite ain't gonna blow. It's nitro glycerin you have to worry about. You shake that stuff and kaboom. And yes I'm trash at fishing, can we not point out my flaws miss I have a mouth on my tail. (No offense) I've lost everyone I loved and have ceased to care if I perish.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 8, 2018)

(I'm actually kinda hurt from that @Cres Moon. But I get what you're doing)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

(Can't have a story without conflict sorry if I hurt feelings just keep in mind I am playing a character who's supposed to a bit of a B word, please don't take any of this personal and if you have a problem with what I'm doing you can dm and we can talk about it civily)

"And that's not really my problem, sorry but your personal issues aren't mine to worry or deal with especially after I just met you. Only a fool goes around and blabs about their tragedies as soon as they get the chance too. It's their way of seeking and getting attention"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

(And I'm going to bed now so night everyone)


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

Seph was sitting on the ground bathing in the freezing air watching @Ricky Sixgun and @Cres Moon arguing. 
"Why do you two have to argue so loudly?" Seph said.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

"Because by being louder it makes my points sound better" Kadie rolled her eyes


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

"Hm I can't tell if the cold in here is coming from the door or your heart." Seph said trying to not start laughing.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

"I don't have a cold heart, I just like some people and not others." Kadie replied "the blowing up fish type fall into the I don't like category of people."


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

"I was kidding about the cold heart but I can't say whether I like blown up fish or not, I haven't ever had it."


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"I don't know what to do..."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

Pink flames covered the door and started to melt the ice and snow. "Looks like it's my time to leave anyways" Kadie got her things and waited by the door


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 8, 2018)

"....But.. I wanted snow.."


----------



## Seph (Dec 8, 2018)

Seph was enjoying the freezing air when a wave of heat hit him.
"Ah that's nice..." Seph said as he basked in the heat.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 8, 2018)

As soon as the snow was melted that was trapping them the fire vanished and Kadie opened the door and started to walk out


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 8, 2018)

About damn time, any longer and I would have tried blasting the doors. Now I can go home and put the tnt away


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

A purple vixen with a skull patterned mask in her fur walks into the bar. She wears a witches robe and looks carefully around as though she is looking for someone.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

The Mouse looked up for a moment at the blast of cold air from the doorway. He eyed the new arrival with some interest and trepidation, but then quickly returned to his tea and ongoing conversation.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

She sat down at the bar and robe rode up enough for those nearby to see a garter-belt containing several bone needles. "where's the **** bar tender" she growled


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"....w-who?"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"The one serving the drinks" She shook her head annoyed


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

"He said he was popping into the storeroom for a few moments." The Mouse answered.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

" F****** great, he has one job and he's not even here to do it"


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

Sensing the new arrival was having a bad day the Mouse said " Well if you just want to grab something I'm sure he won't mind."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah hopped over the counter and grabbed the largest bottle of mango juice she could before getting back in her seat.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

The Mouse was about to return to his own drink but his over helpful nature just had to ask.
"You seem a little distracted, is something wrong?"


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"It's cold out and I have to take shelter in a store full of people." She replied to the mouse


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

"People who you would prefer kept their noses out of your business." He guessed with a smile.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"People who I'd prefer weren't here to begin with. Stupid car stopped working because of the cold weather."


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"I don't know what to do n-now..."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 11, 2018)

"Ah, Bad luck with that." The Mouse understood how frustrating a broken down car could be along with being forced into a situation you didn't feel comfortable in. He made to stand and go back to his previous conversation. "Hopefully you won't be waiting too long for recovery but looking at the weather I'm not so sure about that.  However I will respect your wish for privacy."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah went back to sipping on her drink


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph was still sitting by the door when someone came in.
"Is it halloween already?" Seph said chuckling to himself as the new arrival walked further in and sat down. She was yelling about something and at some point hopped over the counter and took a bottle. "Hm maybe don't say that too loud Seph." Seph said to himself.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Ricky gave seph a harsh look and said, "be nice seph, she's probably not in the mood" he looked around before pulling a drink of his own from his coat pocket, fresh prickly pear juice from home.

"Almost forgot about you sweetie" he said as he undid the cork


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Hey she said she doesn't want me here so naturally my reaction is the same." Seph said wondering why Ricky was talking to juice.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"What.....? Who's that..?" the cat was wondering..


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Three needles stabbed into the chair Seph was sitting in the second he mentioned Halloween. "Thats your warning next time I'll make sure you get a very uncomfortable piercing." Savannah growled at him


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...Are you okay?.."


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Pierce me and I'll have you help me paint these walls a nice old shade of red."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

"THATS ENOUGH SEPH!" He bellowed, just the cork was loose. 
"She is prisoner of the storm like you and I, do not make this time tense." He looks towards Savannah and says "sorry miss, fighting is all seph has known so he aint very good at socializing


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Put some needles in you and see how you react huh." Seph said calming down.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"W-what's that noise.." said the cat..


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Keep your mutt on a tighter leash before he picks a fight he'll loose" she replied to Ricky. "He should watch his tongue about what people wear"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

I will try ma'am. *Finally uncorks the prickly pear juice*


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Good" she replied taking a needle out and twirling it between her fingers


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

So who are you, ain't seen you around these parts


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Savannah Moon. And because I'm not from around here."


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph had become enraged again. Seph was a mutt, but it wasn't her comment that made him mad. What made him mad was that Ricky had also called him a mutt on a leash. 
"Witches these days. Aint getting no candy from my house." Seph said as he drank another cup of water.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"wow big tough guy keeping kids from getting candy" She rolled her eyes at the comment. "Though I guess its not that bad, I don't think many kids would visit your house anyways"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...I'm sleeping.." said the cat sleeping..


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Well you know I'm actually homeless but if I did have a house i wouldn't be the one cooking kids in my cauldron."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*after a quick drink* seph! Take it easy


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Oh well sounds like I must have touched a nerve with you" She rolled her eyes "how mature, all men are morons anyways so I guess it can't be helped"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...Hey, uh... how are you..?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph had started ignore Ricky as he remembered something his good buddy Frank told him once. 
"Seph anybody that tries to pick a fight with you isn't too smart. Thats what Frank told me." Seph said calming down again.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah merely rolled her eyes "Well than you must be only getting into fights with those who don't know what they're doing, what a bully" She said before going back to her drink


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Well not all men are morons but I won't argue savannah


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

_A witch thinks she can beat me._ Seph thought.
"You come in here yelling about the bartender and generally disrespecting him but I'm the bully."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph, she didn't threaten anyone or attack until you ran your mouth.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"You're the one judging me by my attire, and its his job to serve customers. If you had brain cells you'd realize this. If he isn't here than he's not being professional at his place of work. I came in expecting him to be doing his job, you looked at me and what I wore and started acting like a school yard bully. Thats the difference, so how about you try to memorize that even though I know it'll be hard for you"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...I cannot sleep... please no arguing.."


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"I poke fun at who I want and if you don't want me to hostile keep your needles to yourself" Seph said picking one of the needles out of his chair.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

_".....Leave the needles.."_


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*sighs*" it's moments like this that tempt me to reach for the alcohol, but I'm stronger than that." He stated, stressed but tryin to keep calm


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"you're the one who started it, just like any idiot, to dumb to realize they were the start of things all along." She flung another needle this one knocking the needle he picked up cleanly out of his hand "now than behave yourself like a proper dog"


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"You want me to get in your purse too? And wear a pink bow on my head?"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*pulls a stick of dynamite out* seph, if you don't calm down, guess where this is going... Lit"


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Do it Ricky I've survived worse" Seph said as his urge to fight grew to where he almost couldn't stop himself.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

I don't have time for this. *Removes himself from the corner, grips sephs ear and with deceptive strength, drags him outside* I'll be back everyone, just gotta settle some dust


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah leaned on her hand "you're really boring me you know. Now you're getting angry over something you started with me how predictable."


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Once they got outside Seph grabbed Ricky's arm and pushed him off before putting his hands around Ricky's neck and lifting him off the ground.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...c-can i leave..?"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph said:


> Once they got outside Seph grabbed Ricky's arm and pushed him off before putting his hands around Ricky's neck and lifting him off the ground.


*Doesn't even flinch or struggle, just looks him in the eye before jamming his fingers into them*


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph yelled in pain as he backed up. Seph then roared in anger and lunged at Ricky.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*quickly dodges left* just like Frank before his death


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph's eyes were back and he turned to face Ricky. He ripped a bench off of the ground nearby and threw it at Ricky.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"What is going on?..."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah gets up and walks to the door and locks Seph and Ricky outside. "I don't know a battle of who can be edgiest I guess"


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Ricky merely ducks underneath* you're wasting your time seph, I've been in this business for years, learned from my dad who was of the same profession


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> Savannah gets up and walks to the door and locks Seph and Ricky outside. "I don't know a battle of who can be edgiest I guess"


(Good one)


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph growled and backed up waiting to see Ricky's next move.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

(thank you)


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...And then I woke up....."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*just staring at seph* I ain't making the next move, experience taught me that


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Sooner or later their body temperature will fall enough that they'll stop" Savannah said waiting it out as the cold air blew against the fighters


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Hm." Seph said as he sat down on the ground locking eye contact with Ricky.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*not showing but he's shivering, just refusing to break eye contact with the brute*


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph didn't get cold, at least not as fast as non "mutts" he didn't know how long he could last out here. Ricky didn't seem to be shivering but Seph knew that Ricky couldn't last as long as him.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

You two continue to cool down as snow slowly starts to cover you, wetting your fur and clothing.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

*hand on a pistol, the other clutching a zipo lighter*


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

Seph saw Ricky grip his pistol and wondered what he would do with that, then he saw the lighter. 
"Hm." Seph said as he stood up and started to approach Ricky.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...I don't know if i should watch....."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Don't than, they're both fighting like toddlers anyways" Savannah replied


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

With a shaky hand, he fires a warning shot. 

"Back off"

He's tapping behind himself to see if there's a hunk of wood something flammable


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...I-I'm going back to sleep.. sorry."


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Hm" Seph said again as he kept walked towards him.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"Oh my god enough with this who can be edgier fight seriously, you all are acting like two high schoolers competing for who has the largest dick" Savannah shook her head as ice would start to form on their fur


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

This would be over quick if he didn't have thick skin! Besides, I don't feel like pulling a knife.


----------



## Seph (Dec 11, 2018)

"Stand up." Seph said as he stood in front of Ricky still looking him straight in the eyes.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

"F*** it I'll finish you two myself than" Savannah growled


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 11, 2018)

Upon hearing Savannah, he lept up, putting the gun àway and reaching for the dynamite.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 11, 2018)

Savannah opened the door and walked outside "You want to be a moron than you can reach for the dynamite but I'll have you taken down before it explodes"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 11, 2018)

"...I can't s-sleep. I don't know what to do, other than drink milk.."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

(it's actually because of magic weilders that I changed my Sona temporarily at one point, because I don't know how to counter magic and I felt weak. I'm not telling a sob story I'm just telling you how I feel...)

 He pauses, the flame mere inches from the fuse. 

"And here I thought you'd like that I was dealing with seph. (I'm panicking)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(I never said Savannah was a magic user did i?) 

"No, I could've handled that muscle brained moron way better than you have. Go back inside and if he wants to fight I'll end him" Savannah replied


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

(she is a witch is she not)

Well if it means I ain't got to kill him, then ok then. Don't care for cold weather anyway

(I'll admit the stand off and move choices were trash)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(No, I said she wears witches robes. That doesn't make her a witch, it's a fashion choice)

"Go back inside before you freeze to death" Savannah pointed before turning and heading back towards the door


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

(wow, and they say whyt is the confused one. I was for a while) 

Slinks off, happy to not have to fight in below zero weather... But couldn't help but sneak one more glance at the lovely Savannah 

(Sorry, couldn't resist. I'll stop that now)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(lol you're fine, but she is lesbian so good luck. there just hasn't been a single male character who's rped with her that can seduce her

Savannah gets back into the bar "there a way to get any warm drinks in here?" She asked


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (lol you're fine, but she is lesbian so good luck. there just hasn't been a single male character who's rped with her that can seduce her
> 
> Savannah gets back into the bar "there a way to get any warm drinks in here?" She asked


(Maybe just a pat on the head to show she ain't mad at him, I try building him up to be bad to the bone but like all things me, he's a softy at heart)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

Ricky Sixgun said:


> (Maybe just a pat on the head to show she ain't mad at him, I try building him up to be bad to the bone but like all things me, he's a softy at heart)


(savannah is rarely affectionate towards her own family much less someone whom she has just met


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (savannah is rarely affectionate towards her own family much less someone whom she has just met


(Ok)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(sorry just kinda how she is


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (sorry just kinda how she is


(I understand, well a folf can admire right)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(I mean you can try I'll play it fair and square with her


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (I mean you can try I'll play it fair and square with her


(Rather not make any more a fool of myself)


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 12, 2018)

(you're doing fine


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 12, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> (you're doing fine


(Maybe later when I feel better and my battery is charged)


----------



## Seph (Dec 12, 2018)

"Hm." Seph said as  they went back into the bar. "Well that was unsatisfying." He said as he walked back into the juice bar and sat back down in his chair.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 12, 2018)

(I'm going to get caught up before joining, but I made a visual aid and shit layout of the Juice Bar.)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 12, 2018)

(Also, If y'all want, I can use dice to determine outcomes of combat in a way that keeps things sane, and fair RP wise, though I'll avoid any hits being lethal without express consent of the player in question.)
A cold wind whipped in with a black clad figure, as the door was blown open. Flakes of snow rushed in with the cold to assail the occupants of the Juice Bar, then faltering and breaking against the lines of warmth that guarded the room against general winter's might. The snow had piled high outside, and was quickly approaching three feet in depth, with the door almost barred again by the weight. The desert outside had a nasty habit of being cold late at night, but this storm was unprecedented, and a terror to behold.

The figure was tall, a bit over 6". His off-white bearish fur offset his nearly all black attire. On his head rested a Black "Leather" Ushanka, flaps folded down over his ears. A set of square, half-rim glasses sat fogged across his eyes, guarding a glint of green behind them. He was insulated against the cold with a black leather duster, somewhat worn, but clearly cared for. While coated in snow, his feet betrayed a pair of grey sneakers, sloppily topped with the untied ankles of BDU pants. His hands where gloved, but for his index fingers on either hand. Across his back was slung an old rifle, in a wooden stock. The hilt of a knife could be seen peeking out of his left pocket, along with it's unbelted leather scabbard. Across his left shoulder he had a gaudy pink and grey argyle backpack, the cheap kind you get from a convenience store before the school season. His demeanor is that of one who puffs themselves out to look bigger than they are, belied by a clearly lithe frame not befitting the bulky coat. 

"...*huff*....*huff*....Fuck it's cold!" 

He pulls up the chair nearest the door and plops himself down and forward into it, resting his pack on the table, and leaning into it in exhaustion. The metal rifle butt clacks against the tile floor mercilessly, as a gust of air escapes his lungs in the form of a sigh. 

"I...*huff*...heard shouting. Is...*huff*....everyone alright?"


----------



## Seph (Dec 12, 2018)

(I think the dice would be a good idea)
Seph looked up to see someone else walk in. 
"Hm." Seph said looking at him. "Guns. Everyone needs guns these days." Seph said to himself as he turned away.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 12, 2018)

(I wrote some vague stats for everyone.)


----------



## Seph (Dec 12, 2018)

(Let's see it.)


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 13, 2018)

(I wanna know my stats)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)




----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 13, 2018)

Neat


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

(That's pretty good)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

"Have you seen the news?" Said the figure, collecting his breath;
"It's not havin' one that's suicide these days. Rapist Crocodile's, Robot Mercs, you know."


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

"Maybe but I was never good with guns. I can't hit anything. But melee now that's what I was good at. Back when I first left the lab some bandits tried to rob me. They didn't know that i had nothing on me but I still fought them. I tried shooting them with a gun that I had found, I missed every shot. So they started shooting with their little peashooters, it hurt but nothing pierced my skin. They got closer and closer until they were almost shooting me point blank. That's when the bullets started piercing, I grabbed the closest one to me and threw him into the rest. Out of pure instinct I ripped a branch off a tree, and I hit one of them. Ha, he flew away in a bloody broken mess. I haven't shot a gun since."


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 13, 2018)

Seph said:


> "Maybe but I was never good with guns. I can't hit anything. But melee now that's what I was good at. Back when I first left the lab some bandits tried to rob me. They didn't know that i had nothing on me but I still fought them. I tried shooting them with a gun that I had found, I missed every shot. So they started shooting with their little peashooters, it hurt but nothing pierced my skin. They got closer and closer until they were almost shooting me point blank. That's when the bullets started piercing, I grabbed the closest one to me and threw him into the rest. Out of pure instinct I ripped a branch off a tree, and I hit one of them. Ha, he flew away in a bloody broken mess. I haven't shot a gun since."


"That's some fucked up shit to go through. Um, sorry to interrupt, but who is the bartender here?"
The sound of rummaging can be heard from the store room.


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

"Ah it wasn't that bad. Like I said those were peashooters but getting shot by a .50 cal, that hurt and almost killed me. Oh yeah the bartender he's been in there for a while I don't now what he's doing in there."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2018)

(I'm introducing a new character who is a little more interesting than my current one. But the mouse is still here, he's just quiet.)
The door suddenly opened again and a female Kitsune staggered in. She was dressed very strangely given the storm outside attired as she was in a flamenco dancers red dress. Ignoring everyone and shivering like crazy she walked straight up to the bar and seeing the barman wasn't there she stepped behind it and began fiddling with the hot drink Despenser. The first mug of what smelt like hot chocolate was drunk in seconds the next was clasped carefully in her hands and held close to her body to absorb the warmth. Suddenly becoming aware of other people in the room she looked up and favoured them with a dazzling smile.
"Good evening."


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

Seph was lost in good memories when he heard someone talk. 
"I'm pretty good how about yourself." Seph replied


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 13, 2018)

He ran his fingers along the barrel of one of his guns, the elegant engraving a grim reminder of how these pistols came to be his. 
"It's a sad thing to not know you're real last name. Dad said Sixgun isn't our real name but never told me what it actually was. So I took my dad's false last name. I'm Ricky Sixgun... And there's no one else I'd rather be" he finishes his rambling with a smile like he was daydreaming


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2018)

"...I don't know.."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2018)

Now that the feeling had returned to her body the Kitsune took a longer look at the collection of individuals in the bar. Her green eyes narrowed with concern as she studied four of them, the purple vixen, the tall chap with the six guns at his hip, the massive bruiser in the corner and the one with the rifle all looked like they had been out in the storm as well and could use something hot.
"Excuse me, sorry to interrupt but would you four like a hot drink?" She asked.


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

"Yeah give me some of whatever you're having." Seph said as he heard Ricky ramble about his guns and his last name.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2018)

The Kitsune smiled at @Seph and handed him a large mug of steaming hot chocolate complete with some little marshmallows in.
"Don't worry I'll sort things with Jordan when he gets back." She said with a wink.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm fine miss, I have this *holds up the bottle of prickly pear juice*


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

'Thank you"Seph replied. She was nice, nicer than most people were to Seph. "Hm" He said as he started drinking the hot chocoate.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 13, 2018)

She nodded to @Ricky Sixgun
"Well if you change your mind..."
She cocked an ear towards the storeroom hearing a strange grunting noise coming from behind the door.  She quietly opened the door and looked inside, Jordan was sound asleep on top of a sack of peanuts;
'He's working too hard again.' she thought and shut the door again. 
"Your welcome." She said in answer to @Seph 's thanks. "You were in the casino earlier, did you have any luck?" She asked.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 13, 2018)

"....Who's that.."


----------



## Seph (Dec 13, 2018)

"I didn't win anything but it was still a good time."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2018)

"Yes, very few people leave as winners." she replied "But I glad you had a good time regardless. " She noticed the quiet @whyt31 "I'm sorry I didn't see you there, can I get you anything?" she asked with a smile.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 14, 2018)

@TR273 "I could use a hot chocolate. Just walked a mile in that bullshit courtesy of a power steering leak. Don't think I caught your name?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 14, 2018)

".....Maybe. I'm just tired.."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2018)

@Misha Bordiga Zahradník "I'm sorry to hear about your car, it seems to be the evening for troubles. " she turned back to the drinks dispenser and started making the hot chocolate. "I'm Sally, I work at the casino next door, hence the outfit." she said with a laugh. "Not exactly Arctic survival gear." she handed him his drink then glanced across at @whyt31 "Well if you want anything I'll be right here." She turned back to Misha "How about you? What brings you here?"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 14, 2018)

"I was heading to a Marksmanship course down south. I'm a fair shot, but I'm no sniper by any means, and I'd like to hone my skills." 
The bear sipped his hot chocolate, swearing slightly as he burnt his tongue.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2018)

She gave him a sympathetic look;
"Sorry, I should have warned you it's hot."
She took a sip of her own drink.
"So are you in the army or something else?"


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 14, 2018)

TR273 said:


> She have him a sympathetic look;
> "Sorry, I should have warned you it's hot."
> She took a sip of her own drink.
> "So are you in the army or something else?"


"Else..."


----------



## Seph (Dec 14, 2018)

"Now whats that supposed to mean?" Seph replied.


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 14, 2018)

"Someone who takes that 2nd amendment shit seriously, and who has a tendency to piss off dangerous people."


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2018)

Sally leaned forward slightly. "I've lived long enough to recognize that as a signal to stop asking questions." she smiled again and moved slightly down the bar.


----------



## Seph (Dec 14, 2018)

"Maybe but what I've learned from my few years on this planet is to live without fear. Fear of getting hurt, fear of death, I've learned to live without it."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 14, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> "Someone who takes that 2nd amendment shit seriously, and who has a tendency to piss off dangerous people."


I get paid to take dangerous people out of this world


----------



## TR273 (Dec 14, 2018)

Seph said:


> "Maybe but what I've learned from my few years on this planet is to live without fear. Fear of getting hurt, fear of death, I've learned to live without it."



(I assume your statement was directed at Sally, if not well, she’s just throwing her 2 cents in)

“I’ve found that, that fear is one of my best friends, it keeps me sharp, keeps my reactions honed and has kept me alive. Which explains why I am still here to enjoy this conversation and this fine drink.” She took a sip of her drink to underline her point, then the smile was back but with an edge to it. “Whilst many of my ‘fearless’ friends, colleagues and companions fell by the wayside.”


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2018)

A hooded fox walks in, and for several minutes just seems to walk about, looking at the walls and ceiling.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 14, 2018)

The door bursts open and a swirl of frigid air ushers in a cloud of snow.  You see a tall, stout Sabertooth wearing sunglasses and sandals.  He shakes his coarse fur out, sending droplets of water and beads of ice flying a fair distance across the room.  He puts on a big grin, flashing his ivory saber teeth and speaks out to no one in particular,  "You gotta love the ice!  I wonder if it will really get cold or just hover around the comfortable range?"  he says with a laugh and finds a table in a corner where he can see the room.  He gestures for a waitress...


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 14, 2018)

"....What."


----------



## Ravofox (Dec 14, 2018)

The fox jumps, startled by the sabertooth's flamboyant enterance and the rush of cold air, jolting him back to reality. 
"It'll get cold if you don't shut that door, alright!" He yells, closing the door and shivering.


----------



## Seph (Dec 14, 2018)

"Maybe fear works for you but I got sick of being afraid every time I fought. It held me back so I decided that I would fight better without it."


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 14, 2018)

"...i kinda want some milk.."


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 14, 2018)

(I never got a notification about this sorry about being absent)

Savannah got up and started to walk out of the juice bar


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 15, 2018)

*gets up* I'm going to take a look around and see if there's anything to do around here


----------



## TR273 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sally nodded at @Seph ;
"Well if you find that works for you, that's fine, there is no 'one size fits all' approach to life." She said as she poured @whyt31 a glass of milk. "Pardon me a moment." She stepped from behind the bar and headed over to @Keefur ;
"I'll be with you in a moment sir, please have a seat anywhere." she commented as she moved past @Ravofox .  
"Hi there." She greeted @Keefur as she arrived at his table. "Sorry for the wait, but the owner is resting so I'm the only person on at the moment. What can I get you?"


----------



## Keefur (Dec 15, 2018)

The Sabertooth looked at the @TR273  with penetrating yellow/green eyes.  "Maybe some hot hard cider to warm my insides," quipped the Savertooth with a smirk.  "In a big mug."  He shooed the waiter away with a wave of his paw, rocked back on the legs of his chair, and threw his footpaws up on the table top.  He gave a deep sigh and entertwined his handpaws behind his head.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sally thought for a moment.
"I'm sorry sir but we don't have any alcohol but I can mix you up an apple and honey hot drink which has the same effect, if you like." She smiled at @Keefur


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 15, 2018)

While wandering the bar, he stumbles upon an old karaoke machine. It's obviously seen better days but Ricky gives his best attempt to fix it.


----------



## Keefur (Dec 15, 2018)

@TR273  "Sally is it?" Queried the Sabertooth.  "OK then,  whatever is the house special, as long as it's hot."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 15, 2018)

Even though he was shocked twice, Ricky managed to repair the machine. He scrolled through the songs before deciding to upload one of his covers from his home. Clearing his throat and cranking the volume, he sang (0:50 sec is when the words begin,)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Dec 15, 2018)

Shooting Keefur a glare, the bear began to unbutton his leather duster, a then stood. His shirt said "Sabaton" in large imposing letters, and was backed by an image of one soldier striking another. He placed his pay and a bit over 30% in tip on the counter and, taking his drink with him, walked over to the doors where singing and music burbled out quietly. He listened for a second, and walked back over to the jukebox in the main room. Putting a few coins in; the jukebox hummed electrically, and began to play.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 15, 2018)

A strange looking girl walks into the bar. At first glance she might have been able to pass as an anthro hyena, but she had a dragon like tail with stripes down it. She also had thing ribbon like pseudo tails from the top of her hips that connected to the middle of the tail. Her ears also had similar structures on the back of them connecting the top of the ear to the base.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 15, 2018)

Sally walked back over to @Keefur carefully carrying a large insulated tankard containing a gently steaming drink that smelled of apple, honey and cinnamon.
“Here you are sir, sorry for the wait.” She said as she put the drink on the table.  Seeing how crowded the bar was getting she decided to wake Jordan up and get him back where he was supposed to be.  Before she did that, she returned to the bar, looked at the new arrivals and asked:
“Can I help anyone?”


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

A rando waltz into the bar, filled with confusion and drowsiness, unable to quench his scorching thirst. The rando is dazed, sitting down onto the cold stool. He notices the bartender behind the counter, which seems like man, but more animal, something he never saw before in his past journeys. However, that's expected to the rando; as it was not his first time being new in this strange new land. He seen those type of people around, but mostly from afar, never making contact with them. Until now, in this scorching day. The bartender casually walks up to the rando, awaiting any orders giving to him.
"You seem... new here," the bartender questioned, "what would you like, sir?"
"I would like water... please." the rando responded. 
The bartender g̶i̶v̶e̶s̶ yeeted the drink onto the rando's palm; the rando almost dropped his beverage. He sips his cup.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 15, 2018)

Ricky creeps back to the bar, taking a seat next to the rando. He looks at the rando, trying to figure out what manner of creature they are.
"What in the name of my mother's ancestors are you?"


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 15, 2018)

"Oh!" replied the rando, looking straight at Ricky. "I think may be a... red panda?" As it seems like you take a form of an animal, once you entered this realm." He ponders onto the guess of this strange phenomenon, according to the rando. He opens his maw, "Please refer to me as Red, I new here," he lifts his paw, awaiting a handshake.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 16, 2018)

Ricky extends his hand to shake Red's, his grip firm but not crushing
"Pleased to meet ya red, I'm Ricky Sixgun. What was all that you said about taking forms?"


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2018)

The large Sabertooth sips his drink and nods approvingly.  He watches the goings on in the bar as he nurses his drink, reveling in the unaccustomed warmth.  Sitting alone, he extends a claw from his right paw and slowly and deliberately carves the name "Cutter Cat" into the table top.  He blows the curly cues of wood out from beneath his claw, then dusts the table top off and admires his handywork.  He waves to Sally (@TR273 ) for a refill and tosses a couple of large coins onto the table top.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 16, 2018)

Jordan suddenly walked out of the storeroom, saving Sally the bother of waking him up. He blinked in surprise at how busy the bar was then with a nod to Sally for her help he started serving drinks to the new arrivals.  Since there wasn’t anything else to do at the moment Sally stayed where she was and continued to help out.  She had just heard the strains of the jukebox starting up and was tempted to do her Donna Summer impression when she noticed @Keefur waving that he wanted another drink.  Luckily she had made a batch of it so he didn’t have to wait as long this time.
“Did you enjoy that?” She asked as she put down his new drink and picked up the empty tankard along with the strange coins.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2018)

"...I'm a bit nervous now.." as the cat said, waking up from the nap..


----------



## Keefur (Dec 16, 2018)

He looked at Sally @TR273  "Well, it was hot and plenty of it," Cutter says.  "I'm getting spoiled with all this warmth.  I'm usually out and about in the wild."  He belched inadvertantly, holding a large paw against his muzzle as he did so.  "My apologies."  He looked at Sally and asked, "What does one do around here for amusement?  I see all manner of folk are coming in, so something must be attracting 'em."  He took another slow pull on his drink and held it in both paws before his muzzle and contemplated the rising steam while he waited for an answer.


----------



## TR273 (Dec 16, 2018)

“‘Something’ is attracting people here.” Sally looked around at the different patrons for a moment. “And I don’t think we all come from the same place.” She sat down for a moment. “No one seems to be able to agree on what the time is or what the weather is doing outside, I think this is one of those ‘you don’t find it, it finds you’ type of places.  I’ve been here a few times but every time feels like my first time here and some days I cannot find the door, which is odd given I work next door.”  She paused to ponder this for a moment. “Anyway, as far as entertainment goes, there is the bar, a karaoke machine in that room and a dance floor over there.”
@Keefur


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Red looked around the enlightened bar, he thinks he was notice by others. Red gets up, sees the karaoke machine in the furnished room. Red wonders out loud, "What type of tunes does this radio play," as he keeps pondering about his ongoing "theorem".


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2018)

"...What tunes.."


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 16, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> Red looked around the enlightened bar, he thinks he was notice by others. Red gets up, sees the karaoke machine in the furnished room. Red wonders out loud, "What type of tunes does this radio play," as he keeps pondering about his ongoing "theorem".


I assume anything from your world


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

"Stylish, radical, jazzy and even the weird." Red replied with curiosity filled with joy. "But also some from my world, hopefully," Red looks back at Ricky.


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 16, 2018)

Red_Lead said:


> "Stylish, radical, jazzy and even the weird." Red replied with curiosity filled with joy. "But also some from my world, hopefully," Red looks back at Ricky.


I'm more of a country kinda guy but whatever floats your boat


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Red tunes the radio, strange alluring music begins to play. "Ah.. funny, it play here, from my world," Red says with confidence in voice. He turns towards Ricky and begins detailing his "phenomenon" to him. Supposedly he came from a world where there is no fur on man, only facial, no tails s̶a̶d̶l̶y̶; only reserved for animals from his world.
Then Red stated he had no fur, neither animal like features before he came here. Red also said how he ended up here, however, can't remember how. It was either alchemy, meddling with science or magic; resulting him to get teleported here. Thus, beginning his voyage.


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2018)

"..I kinda wanna sleep...."


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

Red turns around, "Uhhhh... I got a... pillow?" Red pulls out a pillow, it looks aged and old; it seems to have been used and abused a lot in his past adventures. "Don't know HOW I got this in first place, so would you like to use it?"


----------



## idkthough120 (Dec 16, 2018)

"Y-yes... i'm just tired.."


----------



## Red_Lead (Dec 16, 2018)

"Okie dokie," Red tosses the pillow to @whyt31 .


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 16, 2018)

Well sir, it's probably for the best that your here.


----------



## VileTypos (Dec 17, 2018)

(( @TR273 , I’m sorry I haven’t responded for a very long time, I didn’t have access to the internet. I’ve also kinda lost interest in this RP, so I’m gonna try to find a way to wrap up our encounter.. again, I’m sorry))
———————
*the fennec snaps back from staring off into space*
“Huh?? Oh, yeah um... it was a parody of The Wizard of Oz. I didn’t play a very big role... I was a munchkin.. because I’m short.”
*Crevan notices the clock on the wall, seeing that he’s about to miss a family event*
“OH!! I have to go, it was nice meeting you!!”
*and with that, he zips out the door*


----------



## TR273 (Dec 17, 2018)

(@VileTypos I've been in that position before, don't worry about it)
The mouse waved goodbye to the fennec, then went back to his tea.


----------



## Cres Moon (Dec 17, 2018)

( I'm in a group pirate rp on discord I was wondering if anyone wants to join)


----------



## Aika the manokit (Dec 17, 2018)

Cres Moon said:


> ( I'm in a group pirate rp on discord I was wondering if anyone wants to join)


(Would love to but discord and my tablet don't get along)


----------



## Wulf Canavar (Dec 20, 2018)

Misha Bordiga Zahradník said:


> (I'm going to get caught up before joining, but I made a visual aid and shit layout of the Juice Bar.)
> View attachment 49793



Thanks Misha!

-Wulf


----------



## Aika the manokit (Jan 28, 2019)

This chat is dead, nothing to see here, move along


----------



## Cres Moon (Feb 1, 2019)

Well that's disheartening


----------



## Aika the manokit (Feb 1, 2019)

Cres Moon said:


> Well that's disheartening


Well, people just seem to have abandoned it. I drank everything and now all that's left is a karaoke machine


----------

